# Exciting



## ThomasK

Ik las wel de thread over "spannend", maar ik wil de vraag even omkeren en vragen hoe jullie "exciting" het liefst vertalen.

Ik hoor heel vaak "*spannend*" maar ik vind dat in wezen geen goeie vertaling, tenzij wij aannemen dat er in het Nederlands een betekenisontwikkeling plaats vindt. "*Boeiend*" gaat in de goeie richting, vind ik, maar het is soms niet de beste oplossing. (_Ik hoor bijvoorbeeld het laatste woord in het geregeld journaal, soms ook "spannend", als er in de politiek dingen te gebeuren staan, maar ik heb er eigenlijk bezwaar tegen: "boeiend" en vooral "spannend" komen volgens mij eerder uit de entertainmentwereld. Ik zou "belangrijk", "belangwekkend", ..., beter vinden.) _

Wat denken jullie? Ik las ook al eens "*stimulerend*", en "*opwindend*", maar zeker dat laatste lijkt mij geregeld te sterk. Ik checkte nog even de betekenis in het Engels (op merriam-webster.com), en zie verwijzingen naar aanzetten tot iets (een emotie), stimuleren, een magnetisch veld creëren, enz. Nergens echt spanning.

Wat jullie?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik las wel de thread over "spannend", maar ik wil de vraag even omkeren en vragen hoe jullie "exciting" het liefst vertalen.


_Spannend_ is het eerste waar ik aan denk, en vaak is daar ook helemaal niets mis mee, maar afhankelijk van de context komen nog veel andere bijvoeglijke naamwoorden in aanmerking. Context is alles.



ThomasK said:


> Ik hoor heel vaak "*spannend*" maar ik vind dat in wezen geen goeie vertaling, tenzij wij aannemen dat er in het Nederlands een betekenisontwikkeling plaats vindt.


Mijn indruk is dat dat inderdaad het geval is. _Spannend_ kan tegenwoordig ook gewoon _interessant_ betekenen zonder de gedachte aan nagelbijtende suspens, net zoals in het Duits en de Scandinavische talen (_spannende Ausflüge_, _spännande utflykter_ enz.).


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vermoed dat je dan inderdaad die ontwikkeling moet "aanvaarden". Ik stribbel nog wat tegen, ook al omdat ik ergens de vrees koester dat het stimuleert om van info infotainment  te maken. In andere gevallen lijkt het mij niet onmogelijk, maar zelden de beste vertaling...


----------



## eno2

Ik las eerst de link.
Ik weet niet waar je de  M-W definitie las.


> Thesaurus:
> 
> _1_ causing great emotional or mental stimulation _an exciting, come-from-behind victory for the underdogs in the last game of the World Series_ *Synonyms* breathtaking, charged, electric, electrifying, exhilarating, exhilarative, galvanic, galvanizing, hair-raising, heart-stopping, inspiring, intoxicating, kicky, mind-bending, mind-blowing, mind-boggling, rip-roaring, rousing, stimulating, stirring, thrilling *Related Words* arresting, interesting, intriguing, provocative, tantalizing, titillating; absorbing, engrossing, gripping, riveting; moving, poignant, touching; enchanting, enthralling, fascinating, spellbinding; dynamic, energetic, high-voltage, kinetic, lively, lusty *Near Antonyms* boring, mind-numbing, tedious, tiresome; dreary, dull, humdrum, monotonous, uninteresting *Antonyms* unexciting
> 
> 
> _2_ serving or likely to arouse a strong reaction _and what exciting news have you for us today?_ *Synonyms* charged, edgy, provocative, inciting, instigating, instigative, piquing, provoking, stimulating*Related Words* explosive, fiery, incendiary, inflammatory, triggering; inducing, inspirational, inspiring, motivating, motivational, motivative; jeering, taunting, teasing; activating, energizing, galvanizing, quickening, vitalizing; angering, enraging, maddening, upsetting; aggravating, annoying, bothersome, exasperating, galling, irksome, irritating, pesky, vexatious, vexing*Near Antonyms* subduing*Antonyms* noninflammatory


Arouse reaction, emotional stimulation,  het gaat zonder meer  (letterlijk)in de richting van opwinding/opwindend. Stimulerend ook. Maar wij zijn nu eenmaal geneigd meer "interessant" en "spannend"te gebruiken. 

Interessant, boeiend, spannend etc liggen wel verder af. Maar er is ook geen enkel bezwaar tegen zulk "hyperbolisch" gebruik, vermoed ik, in een geschikte context. Waarschijnlijk in de meeste context. 




> M-W dictionary
> *Definition of exciting *
> 
> :  producing excitement


Opwinding veroorzakend...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik had het "gewone" woordenboek gekozen. 'Arousing" leek mij hier meer te gaan in de richting van opwekkend, oproepend eventueel, wat ik minder sterk vind dan "ôpwindend". (Het ging vaak ook over "arousing to" toen ik over "to excite" las. Met andere woorden: het kan zelfs aanzetten tot andere emoties.) Ik moet wel eerlijk bekennen dat ik bij die synoniemen heel sterke adjectieven zie, die ik niet had verwacht. Ik heb zin om nog na te vragen of dat echte synoniemen zijn... Eventueel moet ik mijn eigen kijk/ begrip van "exciting" nog herzien, maar ik wacht nog even af... ;-)


----------



## eno2

Ik zie eigenlijk geen probleem. 
Als iemand een goed vertaalwoordenboek wil citeren....


----------



## Red Arrow

Bij excited denk ik aan opgewonden, dus dan lijkt opwindend het juiste woord.

Kan je een voorbeeld geven waarin het dit woord te sterk is?


----------



## ThomasK

Misschien "the most exciting journey of my life": de opwindendste reis? Ik aarzel toch. Mij lijkt dat het superlatief van een superlatief is. Ik denk ook dat "excited" niet zo "opgewonden" is. Ik ben wel enthousiast, maar "opgewonden" heeft andere connotaties, vind ik. Ik vind het geregeld negatief klinken of eventueel ook seksueel "aroused". Vergis ik mij?

Bv. "Ik ben opgewonden om op reis te gaan"?

Ik vond op en.bab.la vertalingen met meer woorden, en die lijken mij oké. Kijk even naar en.bab.la en bekijk de variatie. "To get excited" kan wel negatief zijn, lijkt mij. Nu, ik probeer dinsdag bij enkele Engelsen te verifiëren... (Dank)


----------



## eno2

Ik zie niets mis met "the most exciting journey of my life": de opwindendste reis van mijn leven. Wel liever de meest opwindende. De meest enthousiaste reis  van mijn leven, dat zeg je toch niet?
Ik sta te trappelen om op reis te gaan. Te popelen...
"Ik ben opgewonden om op reis te gaan"  zou ik ook niet zeggen.
Natuurlijk kan "opgewonden" seksuele connotaties hebben, producing excitement...(of any kind, zeg ik dan maar)


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> Bv. "Ik ben opgewonden om op reis te gaan"?
> )


Ik zie het me zo zeggen zonder dan aan seks te denken, maar misschien ben ik de enige 

In de chemie zegt men trouwens 'geëxciteerd'.

Het elektron bevindt zich in een opwindende geëxciteerde toestand.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> opwindende


Opgewonden


*********

De meest geëxiteerde reis van mijn leven


----------



## Red Arrow

Inderdaad.


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> Ik zie niets mis met "the most exciting journey of my life": de opwindendste reis van mijn leven. Wel liever de meest opwindende. De meest enthousiaste reis  van mijn leven, dat zeg je toch niet?
> Ik sta te trappelen om op reis te gaan. Te popelen...
> "Ik ben opgewonden om op reis te gaan"  zou ik ook niet zeggen.
> Natuurlijk kan "opgewonden" seksuele connotaties hebben, producing excitement...(of any kind, zeg ik dan maar)


Nee, hoor, geen twijfel aan dat ik niet zeg: "de meest enthousiaste". Mij leek gewoon dat de superlatief van "opwindend" een dubbele superlatief is en dat "opwindend" een minder goeie keuze was want te sterk. Misschien zoek ik te ver, maar ik denk geregeld dat we te letterlijk/... vertalen, vandaar. _(Ik vind net "With much love" vertaald als "Met veel liefde". Dat vind ik ongepast: "love" is veel breder dan onze "liefde". "Met veel sympathie" (of genegenheid...) lijkt mij juister....)_


----------



## eno2

Context? Love is zeker breder dan liefde. Maar toch doen wij veel dingen met liefde die eigenlijk niets met liefde te maken hebben. Onder andere voor het gemak van de woordkeus...


----------



## ThomasK

Context: de inspirator van de beweging voor christelijke meditatie (de Engelse benedictijn Laurence Freeman) tekent altijd met "With much love". Hier past "liefde" als term niet, denk ik, ook al klinkt zeker iets mee van het begrip "'liefde". Ik vind het echter geen fundamenteel religieuze term in deze context, eerder iets als een warme (liefde-volle...) groet...


----------



## eno2

Genegenheid. Love is een groot kanon hé. Schiet alles raak af (encompasses all). Iemand als hij mag dat wel gebruiken.


----------



## Red Arrow

With much love = Liefs

Typisch Amerikaans om woorden zo breed te gebruiken. Denk ook maar aan 'How are you?' in de betekenis van 'Hallo'. Amerikanen zeggen dat tegen iedereen, maar staan echt niet te popelen op een antwoord. (Behalve misschien 'fine' of 'good') Het klinkt goed en vriendelijk dus dan is het goed.


----------



## eno2

Niet in die context van een spiritueel leider naar een hoop volgelingen. Klinkt een beetje kinderlijk.

With much love zal moeilijk te vervangen zijn...

Spanjaarden zeggen ook ¿Que tal? als begroeting, eigenlijk hetzelfde als "how are you?".
Bien
Y tu?
Bien.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik vind dat 'Liefs' iets moederlijk heeft. Misschien inderdaad geen gepaste vertaling.


----------

